# fertilizer



## jcampbell (Aug 21, 2011)

Has anyone used Grasshopper fertlizer and what are your thoughts on it?


----------



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

Foliar fertilizer will usually work fine for a year or so before you really start depleting your soil. Then, everything you saved will be spent getting your soil back in shape....usually at a higher price.


----------

